

DHH Startup School 2008 Talk [Video] - jamiequint
http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/97862/DHH_Talk__Startup_School_2008

======
icey
DHH is a great speaker, but he's terrible at math. Every calculation he talked
about was completely wrong. Not even close to being right... It's a minor nit,
but if he's in front of a computer to build a presentation, you think he would
check to make sure that 500 customers at 40 dollars a month is NOT 125,000 a
month (for example).

------
chaostheory
The video is pretty good and much better than just notes, but it still doesn't
come close to being there in person

~~~
edw519
"it still doesn't come close to being there in person"

Yes! It's not just better, it's a _different_ experience altogether.

I wonder how many lives were changed yesterday. Not just by this talk, but by
all of them.

------
jimbokun
I think it's great pg invited someone who gave a lot of opposite advice from
what he has said at various times.

------
pius
Wow, what a refreshing startup presentation. I'd upmod it double if I could.

------
edawerd
random question....what did DHH use for his slide transitions? Is it just
standard powerpoint? I thought the slide transitions were nice =)

